# Excellent Bf-109 vid



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

Some of you may have seen this already, but I just ran across it. There is an interview in German, so those of you who understand it will get a little more out of it than I will. This vid also has one of the best landings in a 109 flown by a contemporary pilot I have ever seen. Enjoy!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgYkfq9OVw_


----------



## seesul (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, he says that the maximum power of this engine is 1475 HP but this engine is set at 1300 HP as this A/C is for 500 kg lighter than the original. The reason- no weapons. The the A/C weight is 2700 kg so so it´s easier for take-off...

Beautiful sound but I prefer Merlin during P-51 low pass...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice video with good sound.

I agree Roman. There is just something about the sound of a Merlin.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Great video! Agree about the sound of a Merlin, but the DB still sounds nice in a fly past.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2008)

I think only a few here actually know what the Daimler sounds like and the video is not the best source . Merlin Vs Daimler I just love Daimler whine,.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 24, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I think only a few here actually know what the Daimler sounds like and the video is not the best source . Merlin Vs Daimler I just love Daimler whine,.




YES!!! Someone else who loves the Daimler whine. I thought I was the only one. It's so hard to try to explain it to other people who haven't actually heard it. So many people think they sound like the Bouchons from The Battle of Britain (those had Merlins, as I'm sure most of you know).


----------



## Soren (Nov 24, 2008)

They both sound good, but the Daimler's noise gives you the feel that there is more power available than with the Merlin, eventhough they are very similar in that respect.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 27, 2008)

very nice video.. and i agree with tjose above that preffer the Daimlers.. i have heard it and seen it in real life and the daimler is angry..one can hear that this bird mean buisness..the Merlin sounds like a kitten compared to the roar of the daimler


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2008)

...and the whine during the flybys are mostly attributable to the radiators.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmm, I would say all high performance a/c engines sound very good...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> ...and the whine during the flybys are mostly attributable to the radiators.


gonna disagree on that you can hear when they give some power when taxing


----------



## Amsel (Nov 28, 2008)

I love the Daimler sound and the very warlike presentation of the Me 109.


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Jan 7, 2009)

The Merlins I've heard all sound, well,...o.k. Maybe it's because I heard them early and often being around them so much. But the DB engines just sound so sweet to me.


----------



## walle (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone (new member here)

In my experience, having seen both the Spitfire and Messerschmitt BF 109 live (albeit many years ago) I’d have to go with the Daimler. The Spitfire was “love” at first sight when I saw her for the first time as a young boy (age 10), and the Rolls Royce Merlin is indeed a nice purring kitty, but, the Daimler is (to my ears) even nicer so I must go with that one. Later on I came to really appreciate the design of the Spitfire and the superb engineering on the Messerschmitt, engine mounted right side up making it easy to do maintenance, and so much more. The Lines on the Spitfire, and so much more, heck, I could go on forever just with these two planes but I’ll stop now.

Lastly, adding a youTube link here for a direct (or attempt) comparison to the sounds, but as previously stated, you really have to hear these girls roam live!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgYkfq9OVw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A95tD9iZKkc_


//Eric


*Added*:

This is a bit off topic but since I’m a plane buff myself and know that others are I thought this could put a smile on some faces, all that is missing to complete the picture is one Messerschmitt BF 109 and a Fokker Dr.I, those four flying together would have been an awesome sight, not that this is poor in anyway to begin with.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtprTL66-FY_


----------



## Amsel (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice vids walle! Welcome.


----------



## renrich (Jan 7, 2009)

Amazing how similar in size the Camel and Spit were. I would have thought the Spit would have been much bigger.


----------



## walle (Jan 7, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Nice vids walle! Welcome.


Thank's for the warm welcome Amsel, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wouldn't mind to have either of them in my garage....and a Jumo from a Dora/Ta-152, anyone knows what they sound like?

Welcome to the family Walle!


----------



## Nicolas (Jan 10, 2009)

Please guys try this shot and taste its roaming. FW 190 was a powerful tool in the hands of some fearless riders. Unfortunately they fought and died to get the favors of a mad painter. All crosses, oak leaves and swords are today Web bargains in exchange of an unrated sacrifice. Just recollections of sad memories.


----------



## hamis (Jan 20, 2009)

> Wouldn't mind to have either of them in my garage....and a Jumo from a Dora/Ta-152, anyone knows what they sound like?


Only sound i have found for jumo:
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWnr-5rZ5gM_.


----------

